# Azoo Plant Grower Bed



## Jaap (29 Oct 2011)

Hello,

is this substrate any good? Does it have a high CEC? Any nutrients impregnated?

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/plant ... -dark.html

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (30 Oct 2011)

Hi all,
Not one I'm familiar with, but looking at the picture and reading the blurb it is definitely a clay based media, and the description maks me think that it is "Akadama" or very close to it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (21 Nov 2011)

Have read about that. Some people says that it's from the same manufacturer, who does manufacture Aqua Soil Amazonia for ADA, only have less nitrogen but more iron.


----------

